# it's a bird, NO IT'S A PLANE!!!!



## knoxone (Nov 24, 2017)

*it's a bird, NO IT'S A PLANE!!!!*







http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=256

Not quite in focus, but still a once in a lifetime photo! Got set up during the start of the eclipse, nothing seemed to go right; was trying braketing which I had never done before and got flustered. Left my remote trigger on the counter at home, thus I happened to be looking through the viewfinder when the plane came into view. snapped off several photos caught it three times


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2017)

*Re: it's a bird, NO IT'S A PLANE!!!!*

Cool shot.  Well done.


----------



## razashaikh (Dec 27, 2017)

*Re: it's a bird, NO IT'S A PLANE!!!!*

Amazing Shot.


----------



## nda (Dec 27, 2017)

*Re: it's a bird, NO IT'S A PLANE!!!!*

8)


----------

